#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-30
<slangasek> nathwill: I haven't, no :/  it's on my List
<nathwill> slangasek, cool. i was just checkin. not sure if we'll need to re-target for quetzal
<tgm4883> slangasek, you were looking for me?
<nathwill> anybody in here know licensing?
<slangasek> tgm4883: wanted to say hi as I don't think we've properly met before :)
<slangasek> too late now :)
<tgm4883> slangasek, next time I suppose
<bkerensa> nathwill: ello
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<nathwill> so... i found a bug in juju :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: I think I am bumping my phone up to ICS
<nathwill> https://launchpad.net/bugs/992237
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 992237 in juju "juju fails to override charm config correctly when values are "YES" or "NO", treats as boolean even when setting type as string" [Undecided,New]
<nathwill> oh yeah?
<nathwill> risky... how you gonna pull that off?
<nathwill> i couldn't find any ICS roms in rom mgr
<bkerensa> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1374912
<bkerensa> BEATMOD
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Google is your friend :P
<nathwill> bah
<nathwill> google is my frenemy
<nathwill> bkerensa, but i did, get my charm done! https://code.launchpad.net/~nathwill/charms/precise/vsftpd/trunk
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> er.. errant comma
<bkerensa> why have exposed hook and unexposed hook?
<bkerensa> why not merge those into start/stop hooks
<nathwill> seemed like the thing to do... don't exposed/unexposed hooks run on the expose/unexpose actions?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> then how the hell do the expose/unexpose actions work?
<bkerensa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/charms/oneiric/subway/trunk/files/head:/hooks/
<bkerensa> idk I dont think mine even uses the expose actions
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/drafts/expose-services.html?highlight=expose
<nathwill> pretty sure that the exposed and unexposed hooks are available for that if you don't want to automatically expose
<nathwill> one thing i want to eventually add to that charm is possible relations
<nathwill> one for mysql for users
<nathwill> one for haproxy or something
<nathwill> varnish
<nathwill> speaking of which... looks like a needed charm
<nathwill> bkerensa: cool, i hadn't seen before that Subway was done by someone from OSU LUG
<nathwill> alrighty, i'm off to the pharmacy, ttyl
 * bkerensa is off to post office to get his ballots 
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ping
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-01
 * pjizz waves hi to all the oregonians
<nathwill> so the documentation for varnish makes things seem waaaay more complicated than they actually are...
<nathwill> if you just treat it like nginx, it's simple.
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ping
<bkerensa> tgm4883: so you want me to re give it away or what?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea that is probably best
<tgm4883> bkerensa, probably have to go though the OS Bridge guy, the link does seem linked to my email address
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah I will ping reid can you forward me the link
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> bkerensa, sent
<bkerensa> k
<blkperl> bkerensa: omgubuntu is giving 502's on a pag
<blkperl> page*
<bkerensa> blkperl: im sure they are working on it
<bkerensa> ;p
 * bkerensa is not on the web team :) I just write there
 * blkperl assumed you could poke in some irc channel or something :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: kinda tempted to challenge you to a puppet vs juju article
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> they are for two different purposes
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52840/differentiator-between-juju-and-front-runners-puppet-and-chef
<nathwill> so puppet is configuration management, eh? and juju is service deployment/orchestration...
<bkerensa> Luke Kanies actually responds on AskUbuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i'm not a puppet expert, but from what i picked up at puppet conf, i don't know if puppet does provisioning...
<nathwill> i could be waaay off...
<blkperl> what do you mean by provisioning?
<blkperl> well define it for me
<nathwill> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provisioning
<nathwill> sorry, lazy
<nathwill> i could be totally wrong, but i don't believe i can use puppet to create a virtual machine, e.g.
<nathwill> my understanding is that puppet can configure a provisioned service with a set of defined characteristics, e.g. users/applications/acls/application configs...
<blkperl> well im not sure if any providers currently do that, but it would be possible to have puppet create virtual machines using ganeti/openstack/vagrant etc
<nathwill> so puppet *can* create vms?
<bkerensa> so you have to use another tool in addition to puppet to get vms?
<blkperl> well you have to use a virtualization tool
<nathwill> bkerensa, so does juju, it's either using lxc for local or ec2/openstack for cloud vms...
<nathwill> hrm, well blkperl, in that case, i'm not sure where juju provides functionality that juju does not. though, i will say i've only been playing w/ juju recently, and have 0 experience with puppet
<blkperl> nathwill: https://github.com/puppetlabs/puppetlabs-node_openstack
<blkperl> ok so you control openstack currently
<blkperl> can*
<blkperl> well openstack/amazon
<bkerensa> nathwill: you dont game by chance?
<nathwill> bkerensa, not really, little bit of console gaming, very seldom pc gaming
<nathwill> why?
<nathwill> i tend to lean towards FPS stuff
<bkerensa> blkperl: I have just been informed by the juju-wordpress team that the 502 errors on OMG should now be resolved :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: bf3?
<nathwill> bf?
<bkerensa> if so I will destroy you
<bkerensa> Battlefield 3
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah, no idea
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> so i'm sure you will :D
<bkerensa> its one of the top FPS
<bkerensa> well it is the top in number of players atm
<bkerensa> I hope a sequel to COD Blackops comes out soon
<nathwill> with all this business about puppet, i'm gonna fire up some lxcs to screw around with...
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Juju for the win :)
<nathwill> lxc-create -t ubuntu -n gepetto; lxc-create -t ubuntu -n pinocchio
<nathwill> har har har
<nathwill> bet i'm the first person EVER to make that joke...
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I hope this transfer is timely... :P I have a transfer from ING to US Bank coming for my trip funds :)
<nathwill> heh, you're dreaming
<bkerensa> I'm still not sure if I will just bring cash or leave it on chase
<bkerensa> nathwill: Uhh I hope not... :) because if it doesnt arrive by Friday I R gonna have issues
<nathwill> anybody know a good recipe for salmon?
<bkerensa> nathwill: Did you know Texas has had 46 Death Row Exonerations in under 10 years
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> nathwill: Baked or BBQ?
<nathwill> baked
<nathwill> i got some fantastic looking salmon from farmers market, trying to figure out what to do w/ it
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://soupbelly.com/2011/07/11/grilled-salmon-with-brown-sugar-and-soy-sauce/
<bkerensa> Mmm
<bkerensa> you can adjust for oven
<bkerensa> time to go brew some tea
<bkerensa> nathwill: ttyl I am going to go get wired on tea and frag out
<nathwill> laters
<thefinn93> bkerensa, where'd you find that ubuntu theme for android?
<nathwill> thefinn, it's adw theme
<thefinn93> nathwill, thx
<nathwill> thefinn93: for sure, it's a neat theme :)
<thefinn93> yeah def
<thefinn93> i just got an android device
<thefinn93> i've almost got CM7 installed
<thefinn93> then ima get the theme
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> yeah, bkerensa helped me find a good guide to rooting my evo shift, so i *finally* got off of sense/bloatware and onto cm7.2 rc4
<thefinn93> yay
<thefinn93> yeah i couldn't stand the bloatware $print put on this thing
<nathwill> what, you don't like nascar? ;)
<nathwill> or being required to have facebook installed?
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> thats exactly the problems i had
<thefinn93> also its a cut down facebook app
<thefinn93> it's terrible
<nathwill> well given that the facebook app was recently caught reading people's SMS msgs, i'd rather not have it at all
<thefinn93> oh i agree, i have no intention of installing the real one
<thefinn93> it just seems that if they're gonna force you to have an app, they should at least have the real one
<thefinn93> and not block you from getting the real one
<thefinn93> ok so if I just install https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ryanolson.adw.ubuntu
<thefinn93> it will be pretty and ubuntu?
<nathwill> erm.. yep
<nathwill> well
<nathwill> you install it, then switch to that theme in adw settings
<bkerensa> nathwill: he doesnt have an android
<bkerensa> he has a brick
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> i don't understand
<thefinn93> bkerensa, i do too
<bkerensa> thefinn93: still looks brickish :P
<thefinn93> psh
<thefinn93> whatevs
<bkerensa> thefinn93: and when did u start using irc again? :D
<thefinn93> i've been using it, just spend more time on other servers
<thefinn93> subluminal, EFnet, etc
<bkerensa> psh
<bkerensa> freenode/oftc for win
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> i idle on both
<bkerensa> thefinn93 and nathwill: Wanna see what my new laptop will look like?
<bkerensa> http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-series-7-gamer-busts-out-ivy-bridge-01225472/
<bkerensa> they wont sell in stores until later this summer but I will have one when I get back from UDS :D
<bkerensa> has the new Ivy Bridge Processors that Intel just started shipping
<nathwill> big...
<bkerensa> powerful...
<tgm4883> that's what she said
<nathwill> ho ho!
<thefinn93> ubuntu theme installed
 * bkerensa coughs COC
<thefinn93> this looks nice
<thefinn93> thx
<bkerensa> thefinn93: now you need to bug the devs to roll out CM9 on all the models
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> man i hate our landlords... they just dropped off another batch of home-inspection notices to our apartment unit
<bkerensa> nathwill: what is a home-inspection notice?
<bkerensa> they think you got bugs?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: maybe they are planning on selling the place?
<nathwill> i hope so
<nathwill> it has already been sold once
<nathwill> home-inspection is just a routine walk-in, look-around, take off... property management does a basic check to make sure you're not damaging the property (e.g. running a meth lab)
<nathwill> most places it's an annual thing
<nathwill> but these fuckers come through about 3x a year
<bkerensa> nathwill: thats excessive and I would flip out on them
<bkerensa> nathwill: property management ran places I hear suck
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: my landlord is coming today if it makes you feel any better :)
<nathwill> bkerensa, i'm just keeping my head down until we buy a house
<bkerensa> nathwill: no doubt
<bkerensa> nathwill: it seems like the home buying season or something... my neighbor on our property just moved out yesterday because he bought a house and now my neighbor in the duplex next to us is moving out today to do the same thing
<nathwill> well, if you've managed to survive the last couple years of shit economy, have some money in the bank, and good job prospects, it's a great time to buy
<nathwill> interest rates and home prices are super low...
<bkerensa> :P if it were not for student loans and other costs atm I would totally agree :)
<nathwill> yeah, i hear where you're coming from
<nathwill> we've been murdering our social life to save the money
<bkerensa> yeah I cant do that
<bkerensa> I like the finer things
<bkerensa> or something close to it :P
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> Does Glisan Burger Barn count as a finer thing? :P
<bkerensa> heh
<nathwill> totally
<nathwill> haha, my neighbor just sent me a text "hey nathan, if you have time can you come over and show me what i'm doing wrong w/ this lubunto install?"
<nathwill> hells yes
<nathwill> got my varnish charm nearly complete
<bkerensa> hello pjizzle whats up in the wazizizzle
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: oh yeah?
<bkerensa> nathwill: u should join https://launchpad.net/~sumo-hackers
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-02
<nathwill> oh yeah... sumo
<nathwill> why should i join?
<c_smith> nathwill, hmmm?
<nathwill> hey c_smith... was wondering why bkerensa thinks i should join sumo-hackers
<c_smith> nathwill, lol
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<nathwill> you're a villain
<bkerensa> nathwill: Of epic proportions
<nathwill> massive easter-egg hunt :D
<nathwill> lolz
<bkerensa> it is spring after all
<nathwill> :P
<nathwill> since i already know half the answers, i'm gonna give myself a 30 minute handicap
<bkerensa> tgm4883: your silly
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> :)
<tgm4883> Gotta love me some contests :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: if it takes anyone 30 mins to do that then uhh idk if they should be using Linux
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: tgm4883 did it in 3 mins
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> oh snap
<tgm4883> well I do know everything
<tgm4883> I had to look most of those up
<tgm4883> I think I only knew 3, and part of 5
<bkerensa> Dinner: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0484pc18e
<bkerensa> btw what is a acceptable pizza tip anyways especially if its only three blocks away?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I always drop a $5
<tgm4883> $5 sounds fine to me
<bkerensa> some of the mom and pop pizza places out here have insane prices
<bkerensa> UFO Pizza is almost $25 for a pie
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> and Hammys is expensive too
<cy1> That's why I make my own pizza. But it's a challenge to make any kind of dough in colder climates like this...
<cy1> give a bigger tip if it's only 3 blocks away or they might send someone over to rough you up.
<nathwill> ok, now it's whiskey time
<nathwill> and salmon hour!
<sbeattie> bkerensa: flying pie. it's also $25 for a pie, but the thicker crusts ones are like two meals.
<pjizzle> pegasus or sy's is the pizza of choice in the EUG
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> wow, the flickr app on android is hella slow to upload...
<bkerensa> nathwill: inform your CEO and ask for the job
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> demand a All-Hands :P
<nathwill> no, all-hands are received for the bi-annual occasions when we get a new ceo :P
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> send the pitch up the internal mailing list :)
<bkerensa> and hope for no walkout
<nathwill> yeah, i shoulda just used the native camera app
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://htwins.net/scale2/scale2.swf
<nathwill> dude, texas is as big as ceres
<nathwill> ha, minecraft world
<nathwill> that's awesome
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://i.imgur.com/AizEG.jpg
<cy1> bkerensa: wut
<bkerensa> cy1: you looking at my horns ^
<bkerensa> cy1: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/6342050941/sizes/l/in/set-72157627710899733/
<cy1> That scale2 thing is... ludicrous...
<cy1> bkerensa: So what's with the cops I dun' get it. Surveilling them?
<bkerensa> cy1: was from when the camps were still in the parks
<cy1> ...oh
<cy1> I never got to see that. :/
<bkerensa> just thought it was funny the guy was wearing fuzzy black horns and a homeland security cop was looking astonished
<bkerensa> :D
<cy1> I guess that could be astonished.
<cy1> Funny looking ski hats have long since divested me of any reaction to odd winter headwear.
<hughessd> anyone awake? i could use some help....
<nibalizer> hughessd: with what?
<hughessd> i am trying to upgrade the company server from 10.04 to 12.04
<hughessd> and after the reboot it says it can't mount the root partition
<hughessd> and thank you for replying, nibalizer
<nibalizer> hughessd: yikes, does it drop you off in a rescue shell or something?
<hughessd> yes, it gives me the option of typing 'm' for manual recover (as root w/password) or skipping and continuing with the boot,
<hughessd> which fails bc there is no hdd
<nibalizer> yea
<nibalizer> did you go to the manual recovery?
<nibalizer> sounds like we need to lvchange -a y or fsck it or something
<hughessd> yes, it is just the command line
<hughessd> i did 'touch /forcefsck'
<nibalizer> okay
<hughessd> but that didn't force it
 * nibalizer personally believs forcefsck is lies
<nibalizer> did you manually fsck it?
<hughessd> no i did not
<hughessd> ill try it when it comes up again
<nibalizer> did it say 'root did not appear' or 'root had errors'?
<hughessd> hmmm
<nibalizer> i keep getting bit by this weird behiavior where the logical volume gets all deactivated
<hughessd> here is what I can glean
<hughessd> the first line at the top of the a screen says "root file system check failed"
<hughessd> but that is only what didn't get pushed off the screen
<nibalizer> eh no worries
<nibalizer> get back to the emergency shell and fsck it
<nibalizer> I can talk you through that if you need
<hughessd> then when i cat /etc/fstab it has '/dev/sda1 on / ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr)'
<hughessd> so the hd is being mounted,
<hughessd> just not in time for the xserver or whatever is drawing the screen to catch it and make use of it
<hughessd> ok
<hughessd> so if you think the next step is fsck, i'm ready to go
<hughessd> i should unmount first, right?
<nibalizer> uh
<nibalizer> hrm
<nibalizer> so it sounds like you have your root filesystem
<nibalizer> what does 'mount' show you
<hughessd> mount gives
<hughessd> aw crap
<hughessd> did it not send all that i just typed
<hughessd> curses
<nibalizer> uh oh
<hughessd> oh well
<hughessd> mount has
<hughessd> dev/sda1
<nibalizer> the point is what is / mounted on?
<nibalizer> er what is mounted on /
<hughessd> ah i get it ,i  can't put a slash in front of things...
<hughessd> grrr
<nibalizer> haha
<hughessd> im not good at irc
<nibalizer> if you double // it lets you
<nibalizer> /hai
<nibalizer> or [space]/
<nibalizer>  /hai
<hughessd> exact line is;
<hughessd> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,user_attr)
<nibalizer> so yea, you have your root, ubuntu just wants you to fsck it
<nibalizer> if you unmount root you're gonna have a bad time though
<nibalizer> do you have a liveCD or something?
<hughessd> um
<hughessd> maybe
<hughessd> i think i have a liveUSB around,
<nibalizer> if /forcefsck isn't doing it for it
<hughessd> and at least some old old liveCDs around
<hughessd> ok, hang on a sec while i go search around....
<nibalizer> what does 'fsck.ext3 -n /dev/sda1` show?
<hughessd> /dev/sda1: clean,
<hughessd> 2330372/14606336 files,
<hughessd> 37492553/58418356 blocks
<nibalizer> hi
<nibalizer> so it looks, like, good
<nibalizer> and on reboots it complians that you've got a bad / ?
<hughessd> yes
<hughessd> there is probably a way to get more error messages but I can't seem to find them
<hughessd> besides /var/log/syslog
<hughessd> and kern.log
<hughessd> i founda live usb if that helps
<nibalizer> yea prolly reboot into liveusb
<nibalizer> then more diagnostics we will perform
<nibalizer> how long did you get for a downtime window
<hughessd> i have until 7 or 8 perhaps
<hughessd> ill get it booted in to the live distro
<nibalizer> okay
<hughessd> hm it's saying cd rom drive not found
<hughessd> i have both cd rom and usb live distros...
<hughessd> i turned on all ata drives in the BIOS
<hughessd> fingers crossed
<hughessd> hm
<hughessd> not working
<nibalizer> fuuuu
<hughessd> this is no bueno
<nibalizer> yea
<hughessd> im going to stick the usb in to see if that's recognized
<nibalizer> okay
<hughessd> im workign with a Dell PowerEdge 1950 Server
<hughessd> if that helps at all
<nibalizer> i have no idea what to do really
<nibalizer> i think you should ask on ubuntu-server as well as here
<hughessd> ok,
<hughessd> i asked in the regular ubuntu room and they ignored me
<hughessd> this is weird
<hughessd> it says / isn't ready
<hughessd> so i push S
<hughessd> then it says /tmp isn't ready
<hughessd> so i push S
<hughessd> then it says UUID = blahblahblah sin't ready (which is the swap)
<hughessd> wtf is going on, is it just thinking that nothing is ready?
<hughessd> ok the liveUSB is working....
<nibalizer> this is no good
<nibalizer> fsck everything
<hughessd> ok
<hughessd> the USB is plugged in, i went into BIOS to make sure its in the boot sequence
<nibalizer> fsck the ubuntu drives
<hughessd> the server is rebooted and it gets to the Unetbootin Screen
<hughessd> so i just choose 'check disk'
<nibalizer> woot
<nibalizer> no wit
<nibalizer> check disk is like verify the usb driev
<hughessd> "check disc for defects"
<nibalizer> boot off the usb drive
<hughessd> yeah
<hughessd> that's what i figured..
<hughessd> ok
<hughessd> Trying Ubuntu w/o installing....
<hughessd> ok, desktop now
<hughessd> since im in the usb
<hughessd> do i have to chroot to the other file system?
<nibalizer> don't have to chroot
<nibalizer> just echo /dev/sd*
<nibalizer> figure out which ones are the ubuntu fses
<nibalizer> and fsck
<hughessd> sda, sda1, sda2, sda5
<hughessd> im guessing sda1
<nibalizer> yea
<hughessd> hm
<hughessd> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<hughessd> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<hughessd> /dev/sda1: clean , #/# files, #/# blocks
<nibalizer> hrm
<nibalizer> try the other ones too
<hughessd> sda2 said "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open" " could this be a zero-length partition"
<hughessd> ?
 * nibalizer shrugs
<nibalizer> i got nothing
<hughessd> hm
<hughessd> ill try to other one
<nibalizer> if it passes fsck then its clean
<nibalizer> why would ubuntu not let it boot
<nibalizer> is there anything relevant in dmesg /var/log/syslolg /var/log/messages?
<hughessd> sda1 is clean, sda2 is zero size and sda5 is sqp
<hughessd> swap
<nibalizer> hrm
<pjizzle> sorry hughessd!
<hughessd> :)
<hughessd> if you're here to help then no need to apologize
<hughessd> im at wits end....
<pjizzle> well, in my many failed linux installs and upgrades, i've never encountered that
<pjizzle> post on ubuntuforums.org and wait a few days...someone can help no doubt
<hughessd> ...
<hughessd> this is the company LTSP server
<hughessd> many people need this to work today
<hughessd> ive been here since 11pm last night
<hughessd> this was...unforeseen
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<bkerensa> nathwill: You cant grab all the charms :P
<nathwill> eh?
<nathwill> i grabbed 2?
<nathwill> i think there are many more pieces of software...
<bkerensa> i know... I just need moar for this contest
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i'm just trying to make things more complicated for the people in the contest
<nathwill> make them earn those prizes
<bkerensa> my landlord offered me a entire month rent if I painted the unit next door
<bkerensa> lulz
<bkerensa> Not a chance was the response
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> haha
<nathwill> lots o' work
<bkerensa> :) Yeah and so far I have not paid full rent for the last three months
<bkerensa> since I have been doing improvements which I bill him for
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> nice
<nathwill> ugh, home inspection just came through
<nathwill> making the house smell like salmon last night may not have been my best idea...
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> nathwill: :) what did they have to say?
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> nothing.
<nathwill> they came in, wandered around, and left
<nathwill> it took all of about 3min
<nathwill> but we'll see if i get a letter
<nathwill> our office is a disaster, because we're reorganizing everything
<kees> nathwill: you going to UDS?
<nathwill> kees: nope. i'd like to, but can't really afford to, we're saving for a down payment on a house
<bkerensa> nathwill: apply for membership then apply for sponsorship next cycle?
 * bkerensa will likely not go next cycle
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> bkerensa: yes, i plan on applying for membership soon. you've convinced me that Ubuntu Membership is not like membership in the Hitler Jugend
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> maybe I will be on the membership board when you apply
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> haha, that'd be cool
<bkerensa> nathwill: not for you :P because I would not vote
<bkerensa> nathwill: members get a fancy lwn.net premium acct
<bkerensa> and a sixxs.net acct like slangasek has although they declined me one =/
<sbeattie> bkerensa: he.net will give out ipv6 allocations for free.
<sbeattie> and they're not as.... idiosyncratic in who they choose to give them out to as sixxs.net
<slangasek> oh, are sixxs being stingy now?
<bkerensa> they said my proof of address was insufficient
<bkerensa> =/
<slangasek> wat
<slangasek> I don't remember being asked for my address
<bkerensa> well when I registered they said my ip's geolocation did not match the address I provided or something
<bkerensa> then asked me for a copy of my photo id and mail and my photo ID is still a California so yeah idk
<nathwill> he.net is the way to go
<bkerensa> was not worth the hassle
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: I got one setup just now but no idea how to create the tunnel from Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> where can I RTFM?
<nathwill> they has instructions...
<nathwill> they has whole series of task-based tutorials
<nathwill> very cool
<bkerensa> nathwill: have you checked out the iTwin?
<nathwill> is that the magical usb cloner thing?
<nathwill> yeah, it looks pretty cool... have doubts about it working with linux
<nathwill> in linux that technology is called "scp"
<bkerensa> nathwill: MBA is sending me some :D
<bkerensa> They are also sending me Verbatims new V3 Thumbdrives which are USB 3.0
<nathwill> ah. lemme know how it works out... if it works between linux and windows boxes without too much hair-pulling, i might get some for me and the wife
<nathwill> slick.
<bkerensa> the wife uses redmond products
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> yeah... mine too
<bkerensa> she was going strong on Ubuntu for awhile but Unity on 11.04 was killing the buzz
<bkerensa> anyways I better get ready.... My mum is coming to help me plant flowers in front and a bunch of veggies on the patio
<nathwill> sweet. enjoy
<nibalizer> hughessd: figure it out?
<hughessd> nope
<hughessd> im trying to figure out to to save the data and reinstall the LTSP environment
<hughessd> i haven't been able to figure out what could be keeping the system from booting if the hd is recognized as clean after a fsck
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> i kno u has wat going on the firefox way you kno fix it k?
<bkerensa> haz not works five yars!
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-03
<bkerensa> sup nathwill
<bkerensa> that bug was funny fyi
<nathwill> right
<pjizzle> installing ubuntu 11.10 on a dell latitude d600 pentium m....
<nibalizer> why no precise?
<nibalizer> s/no/not/
<bkerensa> yeah it seems slightly counter productive to install 11.10 when 12.04 is more refined and stable
<blkperl> grrr why can't network-manager be as reliable as wpa_supplicant
<pjizzle> well precise is non pae...new kernel
<pjizzle> so i installed 11.10 and then will upgrade to 12.04
<pjizzle> not ideal i know
<pjizzle> apparently you can use a netboot mini iso
<pjizzle> but i didn't know that
<nathwill> aaaand the race is on
<nathwill> how quickly can i reprovision a linode and install/configure LEMP, postfix,dovecot, dspam...
<MarkDude> http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/jokes/bljokecowspolitics.htm
<cy1> A Christian Democrat wut
<cy1> MarkDude: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/You_have_two_cows/17 superior
<MarkDude> great list cy1
<cy1> My favorite is Surrealism <3
<pjizzle> christian democrat is a common european pol party
<nathwill> done
<nathwill> 80 minutes :P
<nathwill> most of which was involved in bloody tar transfers
<bkerensa> mmm
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you around?
<bkerensa_bah> nathwill: yo
<bkerensa_bah> dont do it
<bkerensa_bah> halt
<nathwill> um
<bkerensa_bah> xorg wont run
<bkerensa_bah> heh
<bkerensa_bah> im on irssi from recovery right now
<bkerensa_bah> >.<
<nathwill> LOL
<bkerensa_bah> LOL YEAH
<nathwill> lovely xorg
<bkerensa_bah> Ill fix it thought
 * bkerensa_bah will just revert to precise
<bkerensa_bah> >><
<nathwill> were you using proprietary drivers?
<bkerensa_bah> nowhich
<bkerensa_bah> no
<nathwill> heh
<nathwill> well...
<bkerensa_bah> I think honestly my printer driver did something?
<nathwill> wha?
<bkerensa_bah> it like gets to booth
<bkerensa_bah> and then the kernel acts up and some weird messages about canon printer bah bah crash
<bkerensa_bah> :D
<nathwill> srsly
<nathwill> the hell
<nathwill> well... i'm tempted to go ahead for the lulz
<bkerensa_bah> do it
<bkerensa_bah> maybe you can report a bug
<bkerensa_bah> but im gonna drop back to precise it shouldnt be to hard
<bkerensa_bah> :D
<bkerensa_bah> peace
<nathwill> lates
<nathwill> haha, dude... this freaking bulldog just rode a rocking horse on late night
<tgm4883> bkerensa, pong
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> restored my desktop
<bkerensa> nathwill: just a FYI I was informed by the CC that they have been in conversations with LC and that the LC will respond to us to address our concerns shortly
<nathwill> well that's nice
<bkerensa> and I nuked my keys yet again
<nathwill> you... did a nuke and pave last night, eh?
<bkerensa> well I had backups but I do not remember the password to the encrypted archive I put them in
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> doh
<bkerensa> like I used a special password thats uncommon from my dailies
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> i managed to get everything downgraded, but i definitely hit the same issue
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> how?
<nathwill> with MAGIC
<bkerensa> I tried changing the sources.list back to precise
<bkerensa> and no
<nathwill> yeah, you have to use apt preferences to change prio
<bkerensa> I am actually kind of happy.... My desktop really needed a clean install
<nathwill> :D
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> bkerensa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/965318/
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> from... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<nathwill> yeah, a clean install is usually cleaner
<nathwill> but.. meh
<nathwill> i got stubborn and wanted to see if i could do it.
<bkerensa> yeah well now I have to get all my code back and get everything setup and synced again
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> nathwill: I forwarded the response from CC since they didnt add you
<nathwill> ok, thanks
<bkerensa> So I guess Electronic Arts and Steam will be at UDS
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah, sounds like it's gonna be a riot
<bkerensa> bbl
<tgm4883> nathwill, do you have a doc on that (apt preferences/priority and switching back to precise)?
<nathwill> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowTo
<nathwill> tgm4883 ^
<tgm4883> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<nathwill> um
<nathwill> maybe it's that one
<tgm4883> weird, looks the same to me
<nathwill> yep, there it is
<tgm4883> oh, the last t
<tgm4883> not cap
<nathwill> ah. sorry
<c_smith> meh, trying to figure out why Sins Of A Solar Empire Trinity is crashing in Wine is like trying to debug a rocket.....
<nathwill> unless you're a rocket scientist
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-04
<c_smith> true.
<bkerensa> I think Thai for dinner is in order
<tgm4883> For anyone interested, it seems PSU is looking for a system admin
<bkerensa> tgm4883: how much do they pay I might know someone
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I believe it started at 55k
<gpled> Hello
<tgm4883> hi
<gpled> anyone else having trouble printing pdf's after 12.04 upgrade?
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> nathwill: sup
<nathwill> hey bkerensa. not much, back at my first day of work after the vacation
<bkerensa> nathwill: cool.... Quantal is running :)
<nathwill> bkerensa: sweet
<nathwill> bkerensa: any noteable changes?
<bkerensa> none yet :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: you going to up?
<nathwill> up?
<bkerensa> grade
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> possibly
<nathwill> i'll see how masochistic i'm feeling tonite
<bkerensa> yay I did my first review and merge ;p
<tgm4883> bkerensa, looks like PSU is hiring soonish
<bkerensa> nathwill: ^
<nathwill> oooh
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> i may need to finish updating my resume soon then
<bkerensa> nathwill: I figured u might be interested
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bkerensa, yeah... you see allthingsd today...?
<bkerensa> nathwill: nope
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-05
<tgm4883> bkerensa, the keynote is livestreamed already
<bkerensa> tgm4883: over that weird format?
<tgm4883> weird format?
<bkerensa> dont they use rtmp
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> this is my first time being remote
<tgm4883> they use icecast for the audio
<tgm4883> not sure about the video
<tgm4883> bkerensa, http://uds.ubuntu.com/community/remote-participation/
<bkerensa> yeah rtmp/flowplayer for video
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-06
<bkerensa> ;o
<bkerensa> The channel is thinning
<bkerensa> kees: you in Oakland?
<kees> bkerensa: leaving in a few hours. still in pdx
<bkerensa> kees: ahh :) Im at the marriott now... the rooms are very hot for some reason
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-03
<blkperl> slangasek: re: 844317 I have 3 machines on older hardware, Ubuntu Precise
<blkperl> that are affected, it doesn't look like we are shipping non standard things for rpc either
<slangasek> blkperl: what are the exact symptoms you see?  Please file a separate bug report with logs/screenshots/transcripts
<blkperl> slangasek: reboot fails is the symptom is there something specific I should look at?
<slangasek> blkperl: er, "reboot fails" is hardly something that should lead you to that bug.  Are you getting error messages on the console at shutdown?
<blkperl> slangasek: it hangs at the rpcbind messages and never shutdowns
<slangasek> yes, give me the exact messages
<slangasek> logs/screenshots/transcripts
<blkperl> ok will do
<slangasek> thanks :)
<thefinn93> bkerensa: testing
<thefinn93> bkerensa: testing
<Maskil> testing
<thefinn93> trying to get a ZNC push to phone module working
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-04
<thefinn93> bkerensa: I love Ubuntu
<thefinn93> bkerensa: I love Ubuntu!
<thefinn93> bkerensa: MAKE IT WORK ALRADY
<thefinn93> oh you're not disconnected
<thefinn93> bkerensa: notify
<thefinn93> bkerensa: notify
<thefinn93> bkerensa: NOtIfY
<Maskil> hello
<nathwill> HELLO
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-28
<wxl> oh man, lfnw rules.
<wxl> sgclark: just a friendly reminder to send along that packaging info mentioned. hope you're resting. still on the bus here.
<wxl> sgclark: look what i found: trying out snappy core and it's transactional updates using kvm https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/#snappy-local
